# 1938/39? Colson Vogue acquired yesterday



## decath6431 (Dec 22, 2012)

Picked this up yesterday locally.  Looks to be all original to me and not missing anything.  Year seem about right?  I think the tank is a snap tank...did they use those on women's bikes too?  I just don't see any holes where the screws typically would go (other than the horn bracket screws).  ND hubs, Torrington pedals, long spring saddle, Delta Torpedo light.  Let me know what you guys think.  Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks great to me. I'd love to get one for my girl someday. Congrats on the find! Mike


----------



## decath6431 (Dec 22, 2012)

*What a coincidence...*

Thanks for your comments Mike.  As for getting one for your girl, how about this one: it just so happens to be for sale and available


----------



## Boris (Dec 22, 2012)

If there are no screw holes, there should be sets of rivets where the 4 snap brackets attach to the tank. What I'm most curious about, is the truss rod bracket and rods. Is the truss rod just one long bent rod? The arch on the rods seems similar to one of the several that Colson used. I've never seen a single rod truss rod, nor a bracket like that used on a Colson. I've seen a lot of Colsons, but I'M NO EXPERT, so they could be correct to this bike, but again, I've never seen them before. I don't THINK the seat and headlight are original to the bike and the bike looks to have been repainted. Just pointing these things out, if I was in the market for another one of these girls Colsons, these things wouldn't deter me, it's still a very nice find.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 22, 2012)

Terrific find! You picked up a real nice ladies bike there. 

Dave


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 22, 2012)

The serial # should be on the BB, and off to the side somewhere, a 2 digit code. Something like D 8 would be a 38, 9 for 39 etc. Wierd how they did those badges, I have a "Vassar" badged Colson that's pretty rough. Looks like "Assar" though!


----------



## decath6431 (Dec 22, 2012)

The truss rod is a solid one piece.  Regarding ther serial #, it looks to be 11923 and then below it looks like either I or 1 and then a 9...I'm not sure if that makes sense to anyone or helps to narrow it down.


----------



## decath6431 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Tank & horn pics*

Here are the pics with the tank off.  The horn is a little different than what I've seen, there doesn't look to be a button on it, must have come off.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 22, 2012)

that tank looks like the one that was on ebay about a week ago that I tried to bid on.


----------



## decath6431 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Does anyone know...*

If the chain guard used on the women's was the same as used on the men's models of the same time frame?  Or would they have been different?  Thanks.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 26, 2012)

decath6431 said:


> If the chain guard used on the women's was the same as used on the men's models of the same time frame?  Or would they have been different?  Thanks.




Same turkey wing chainguard as the boy's, but probably (as most comparisions between chainguards of the sexes) the angle of the down tube clamp is different.
Chris


----------



## decath6431 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks...that's what I was wondering, if you could use this one on a man's bike also even though it's off the women's.


----------



## fatbike (Dec 26, 2012)

Yep # I 9     September 1939....   The chain-guard can be used on a boy's. There should be, usually extra hole on the front clamp on the chain-guard to make that adjustment. But not always...  Snap tank types came out in 39. Screw type in 38 on boys and girls bikes. Fork trusses are not typical of Colson. 


Fun score!


----------



## decath6431 (Dec 27, 2012)

*Thank you*

Yes, it does have the two sets of holes for the adjustment.  Awesome info, thank you so much to everyone.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2014)

The attached pics are the ones that were posted on Craigslist when I bought it a few years ago (I have photos home, but I'm at the office now). The catalog page is one I had found that matches the bike.

I believe that mine is a 1938 model....


----------

